# Pon Buying Cervelo



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

What do you think will happen after the purchase? Positive and negative responses are welcome.

I'm afraid to buy an S5 for this reason. 

As you know when there is a re-organization, some jobs are absorb by another person unfortunately less employee equals to less quality.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Cervelo S5 frame is Terrible - YouTube


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Now I know why they only carry the black ones. The black color hides the imperfections of the clear coat and lack of wet sanding.

The internal cable routing ports are even painted on. That should have been taped before painting. All that ruffles on the clear coat just shows carelessness from the painter.

I would take the Cervelo or the authorized dealer to small claims court in your city. It will sure rattle their cage because it would cost a lot more to send a representative to court than just giving you a refund.

One thing for sure, that is one HALF A$$ frame!

Thanks for the vid!


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

supraholic said:


> One thing for sure, that is one HALF A$$ frame!


I'm sure they're not all like that, but That guy is on the cervelo.com forum, and DID contact them, They DID answer, but only to say that the bike is still structurally sound and is super fast.

That, in my opinion is terrible customer service, so what if its still good, I want a proper paint job! I'd be pissed if i was told that.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

If they want to stay at par with the big boys, that frame won't cut it for discerning buyers like me. I expect more for a 5k frame.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I would hope that Cervelo will be better now. They'd have to be....they couldn't get much worse. I hated dealing with them when I worked at a shop that sold them.

The S5, from what I've heard, is horrible. So stiff as to be un-rideable, terrible finish work, etc.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess the 2k off of two bikes is for getting the bikes into showroom state after delivery. 

I wonder how much Calfee will charge to fix all that flaws?


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I would hope that Cervelo will be better now. They'd have to be....they couldn't get much worse. I hated dealing with them when I worked at a shop that sold them.
> 
> The S5, from what I've heard, is horrible. So stiff as to be un-rideable, terrible finish work, etc.


The S5 is a great riding bike. Better than the S3 and the finish quality is fine. No issues at all.


----------

